# Website Design in Shanghai or Hong Kong?



## MelanieWaris (May 23, 2013)

Just curious to find out which city Hong Kong expats would go for designing their company website? 

Hongkong island or mainland China in a city like Shanghai? 

I'd love to learn your experience with website designers in Hong Kong or China as our company is considering to expand our offices. Which location is better in terms of service value vs. price.


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends on how confidential your website is. If it is a simple information providing website, China will probably be a lower cost own to HK. However, if you have day, information you would not want plagiarized, a HK company would probably be better, especially if you are based in Hk


----------



## akclau (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it a corporate, mainly informational website for an international company? If so I suggest HK. Their designs tends to be more international.

On the other hand if you are designing a portal for Chinese consumers to buy, post comments, socialise, etc, then use a Chinese company.


----------



## shiv1991 (Nov 28, 2013)

Or outsource it to a country like india


----------

